# Kindle Fire Newstand



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I just noticed that Sports  Illustrated magazine is available on Kindle Fire Newstand...

when I go out at night to Starbucks, I usually bring Kindle Fire for reading and IPad Air for reading Sports Illustarated on Apple Newstand...

it would be much easier to bring one gadget for both, but, the font is so small on Kindle Fire Newstand you need a magnifying glass to read it...

Q: is their any way in Kindle Fire Newstand to double tap screen or spread your thumb and forefinger to make font bigger like you can on Apple devices


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I subscribe to several magazines/newspapers.  In all cases you can 'pinch and zoom' to increase the font size. So, for example, you can do a 'spread' to increase the size of the text where you're reading and then move the page around as you go. Fires also have a something called 'article mode' or 'reading mode' -- can't remember -- but basically, you can 'page through' the magazine the usual way and if you double tap an article, it switches to a page of just text so you can read it straight through without jumping columns and such or flipping 6 pages for the last few paragraphs. It even includes pictures that are part of the article. Then double tap again and you're back to the page where that article started.


----------



## MooKraTeem (Nov 3, 2014)

Very easy to understand Very useful


----------

